# Changing puppy food



## Confident36 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I have a question about my new puppy. He is 10 weeks old, and he is a German Sheprador. The seller told me only to feed him Pedigree Puppy because this is all he has eaten. Well, puppy isn't having it. He turns his nose up to it unless he is starving. I want to give him something he will like, but which is nutritionally sound. He goes crazy over a friend's dog's food which is Good O'l Roy from Walmart, but I stopped that after his first bite because there is no way I will let him eat something so terrible for him. Anyone have advice about what to feed him that is both good for him, but flavorful like the walmart junk?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

What type of stores do you have access to and what is your budget? This will determine our responses. Do you have Petsmart, Petco, Tractor Supply, private pet stores, etc.?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I personally use PetGuard Lifespan and Fromm 4-star grain free lines for kibble. They work the best for my dogs. Your results might vary.

And yes, it depends on what's around you, also and your price range. 
Welcome!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's tons of quality food on the market. keep switching
untill you find something that works for your dog and
something that your dog likes. you may have to switch brands
several times before you find something that works.

welcome to the forum.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My dogs didn't do very well on the Pedigree. They never had an issue with the taste, but they just didnt do too well. Now I am feeding the Natural Choice dog food and he does extremely well on it.


----------



## Confident36 (Jan 5, 2014)

Price is not a huge issue. I don't want to break the bank, but I am spending $20 for a 16lb bag, and that is reasonable. I could go a bit higher if necessary. I have a Thompson's Feed Store near me, a tractor supply, petco, and then retail type places. For those who suggested something, where do you buy it, and what is the price? I'm mostly looking to see what people's dogs really like that is also good for them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

You have a smart dog, not eating that food. I assume he'd be considered a large breed? If yes, go to dogfoodadvisor.com. Go to the forums there (look in the red line for it), then the dog food ingredients sub forum. On top, click the stickie for feeding large breed puppies. They have special needs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The two foods I listed I get from chewy.com. 

If I didn't have such sensitive dogs, I"d be likely to try out the 4Health brand at TSC, which is a good price, or the Costco Nature's Domain brand. 
I dunno what to tell you LOL. There are a TON of foods you could try, you just have to try one and see how he does.

The first thing I'd do if I were you is figure out what type of quality food you're comfortable with. Dogfoodadvisor.com is a good resource, as is dogfoodproject.com. I generally prefer 3-4 star foods, some people want 5 star and nothing else. My dogs didn't do great on the super high protein/fat foods, so you just have to feed one and go from there. 

Good luck


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I get my dogs food at Petsmart but it's also sold at Petco and so e tractor supplies. Depending on the formula, they range from 49.99 to 57.99. I'm feeding the chicken formula this bag and that's the one that is 49.99.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

2 kibbles, I'm feeding right now are Authority chicken puppy food and Zero Grain. Both are fairly economical, easily found and (imo) of decent quality.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

My dog gets Fromm, she does very well on it. I get it online as well from chewy.com. I have also purchased the first bag from doggiefood.com too. A lot of people really like Dr. Tim's, Earthborn, Horizon, and many others. It depends greatly on what you want in a dog food. The first food I put her on was Castor and Pollux duck and sweet potato, which is the tan bag from Petsmart. She did okay on it, but she still pooped a lot. If cost may be a factor (nothing over say $40), I would look at Petsmart since they always have a sale and their PetPerks rewards can be great to get discounted prices.


----------



## rogerharris (Jun 13, 2013)

There are so many brands and varieties available in the market. I personally not advise you to stick to one type of food as dogs also have different tastes like us. So it's better if you surf your local stores and choose puppy food according to your budget and availability. See which product is most liked by your puppy and have all the essential nutrients.


----------



## Confident36 (Jan 5, 2014)

He is now on Nutrish Zero Grain. He really likes it alot! Only one thing, he started to have really bad gas on the Pedigree before I switched him over, and it has gotten a thousand times better, but isn't gone. I am so new to this. Is this normal or should I switch him again?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Normal. Give him some time to adjust or try adding a canine digestive enzyme to help his tummy break down the food. Also adding some warm water to the kibble, a good splash but don't drown it lol helps the food be easier to digest


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Normal. Give him some time to adjust or try adding a canine digestive enzyme to help his tummy break down the food. Also adding some warm water to the kibble, a good splash but don't drown it lol helps the food be easier to digest


I have also recommended putting some plain yogurts or Punkin paste of the food to help dogs to digest it better.


----------



## Ignis (Jan 29, 2014)

Really huge selection of different dog food brands. My dog likes most of them (not a picky one), also Pedigree is doing ok for him.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Ignis said:


> Really huge selection of different dog food brands. My dog likes most of them (not a picky one), also Pedigree is doing ok for him.


Well that's good that your dog isn't picky. Also, glad to hear your dog is doing well on their current food. I fed Pedigree when I was young and I thought they did well on it. Although, once I switched off I saw that they did much better.


----------



## Ignis (Jan 29, 2014)

There is planty of dog food online stores, I am sure you will find something for your doggy


----------



## beaglesmom (May 30, 2011)

As a former breeder of championship line beagles, I've always started my puppies on Costco's Kirkland Puppy Food. Years ago I asked my vet what he fed his dogs and he said Kirkland Lamb and Rice. Figured if it was good enough for my vet, it was good enough for me - so I've been feeding it for over 20 years - before I started breeding beagles. All my dogs did very well on it - and it's far less expensive than some of the "premium" foods. Kirkland has come out now with other formulations, but I usually alternate between "Lamb, Rice and Vegetable" and "Chicken, Rice and Vegetable", both of which they all love. There are now some grain free formulations available. Generally Lamb and Rice and Chicken and Rice are under $30 for a 40# bag. They've all had good skin, clear eyes, and something important when you have MULTIPLE dogs, small, firm stools, and have been healthy and happy. The Chicken and Rice has an A rating on a dog food chart - same chart Science Diet has an "F" - along with "Beneful" and "Ole Roy". It takes less of a good quality food than of the not so good quality - and price doesn't necessarily mean it's a good food. My kids each get 1/2 cup twice a day - 2 are seniors and one is 4 years old - and all do well on the Costco food. One problem is that Costco isn't on every street corner.
Good luck with your puppy!


----------

